# DRF Removal Solution...in Europe



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

This was posted on another board, thought everyone here would like to read about it: http://www.ecotune-scotland.co.uk/p..._E71_M57N2_x35d_Complete_DPF_Removal_Solution

No mention of U.S. availability, but wouldn't it be a hoot to try this out? 

Edit: That's *DPF*, my typing isn't up to snuff this morning.


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

Here's a pix of the M57 engine from our US spec 335d / x5d (taken at the Welt in Sept during our ED). Look at that DPF "cannister" that the Ecotune (downpipe) will replace.



















Aside from importing one of these things to the US, you'd need to:
a) find a shop (not the dealer) who could do the swap and assist with the programming
b) hope that you pass local state emissions. I understand that diesels are measured differently than gassers
c) hope you don't void your 4/50k warranty. I don't think anyone in the US would attempt this until their factory warranty runs out.

On the plus side, with the DPF out of the picture, that means no Urea tanks under the rear trunk area -- which translates into rear mounted hitch options for our 335d's. :thumbup:


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

Good find! Shipping is only 4.99 GPB for me....

I'm half tempted to get something like this after my warranty runs out.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

TeddyBGame said:


> On the plus side, with the DPF out of the picture, that means no Urea tanks under the rear trunk area -- which translates into rear mounted hitch options for our 335d's. :thumbup:


Are the DPF and Urea injection directly related to one another? I thought they were separate systems within the entire emissions system of course.


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

What is the extent of programming needed? Is it a simple ECU flash (maybe send in your box) or is there some additional tuning required post install? Would be nice to do ED, get this installed in the UK and then ship it back. Anyone know what kind of inspections they do at the incoming port?


----------



## kanar200 (Feb 15, 2011)

Why to do this? Has anybody of you heard about problems with DPF in BMW? I am 530d back in Europe with milage 300k km (almost 200k miles) and I have never had any problems with this. This is not Fiat or Opel... You want more BHP? Why not to buy V8?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd do it if/when the original went out and assuming I was out of warranty. I don't fully buy that this is the sole thing that should stop me from running strong blends of biodiesel but to each their own on that.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Are the DPF and Urea injection directly related to one another? I thought they were separate systems within the entire emissions system of course.


The DEF is injected into the output pipe of the DPF. You would also want to remove the catalyst, as it would probably quickly be plugged and contaminated/fail.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

floydarogers said:


> The DEF is injected into the output pipe of the DPF. You would also want to remove the catalyst, as it would probably quickly be plugged and contaminated/fail.


I'd thought the cat would just handle the engine as well as cats did on pre-DPF cars. Figured after the reflash of the ECU that this essentially just means some normal levels of soot, normal when compared to pre-DPF cars.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

EYE4SPEED said:


> What is the extent of programming needed? Is it a simple ECU flash (maybe send in your box) or is there some additional tuning required post install? Would be nice to do ED, get this installed in the UK and then ship it back. Anyone know what kind of inspections they do at the incoming port?


BMW takes possession of the car in Germany, and I *think* the car's legality is their responsibility at port in the USA.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

kanar200 said:


> Why to do this? Has anybody of you heard about problems with DPF in BMW? I am 530d back in Europe with milage 300k km (almost 200k miles) and I have never had any problems with this. This is not Fiat or Opel... You want more BHP? Why not to buy V8?


There's a vast world of tuners out there that offer enhanced performance for any car you can name. Ever heard of Alpina?


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> I'd thought the cat would just handle the engine as well as cats did on pre-DPF cars. Figured after the reflash of the ECU that this essentially just means some normal levels of soot, normal when compared to pre-DPF cars.


And the soot will plug the cat, which would make the car inoperable after a rather short time.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

floydarogers said:


> And the soot will plug the cat, which would make the car inoperable after a rather short time.


I guess this is what I don't understand. Has someone actually experienced this overseas where this is more common a modification or is this speculation at this point? Pre-DPF cars certainly had cats on them and did not deal with clogging issues to the best of my knowledge, I know my truck certainly has not for example.


----------



## kanar200 (Feb 15, 2011)

62Lincoln said:


> There's a vast world of tuners out there that offer enhanced performance for any car you can name. Ever heard of Alpina?


Please do not compare Alpina tuning to this back yard "removal solution"


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> I guess this is what I don't understand. Has someone actually experienced this overseas where this is more common a modification or is this speculation at this point? Pre-DPF cars certainly had cats on them and did not deal with clogging issues to the best of my knowledge, I know my truck certainly has not for example.


I don't know why we're worried about the catalyst becoming clogged: without the (DPF and it's) DEF injector, the catalyst won't work anyway. And since the DPF incorporates the Diesel Oxydation Catalyst, there will be increased HC, NO and CO that wouldn't get reduced by the SCR anyway.

I might be blowing smoke rofl about becoming clogged.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

According to Eco Tune this software/downpipe is compatable w/US spec 335d's. HOWEVER, one would need to ship their ECU to them, so you would be without a car for a period of time.


----------



## Sharks06lly (Oct 1, 2011)

cssnms said:


> According to Eco Tune this software/downpipe is compatable w/US spec 335d's. HOWEVER, one would need to ship their ECU to them, so you would be without a car for a period of time.


imo its worth it. i know that on newer year models for my truck the dpf is a cause for concern because it lower mileage and performance. once removed the truck runs much better than with the dpf. i am in the market for a 335d and would love to have a way to tune it like i can do my truck and to also remove the enitre emissions system and throw a aftermarket exhaust on there even with it having to be shipped from europe. no i do not care about warranty whatsoever u gotta pay to play.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I read a thread over in Europe where someone had their DPF removed and retuned for that. I seem to recall him not seeing much performance improvement at all. I think he even put it back on after it was all said and done.


----------



## Sharks06lly (Oct 1, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> I read a thread over in Europe where someone had their DPF removed and retuned for that. I seem to recall him not seeing much performance improvement at all. I think he even put it back on after it was all said and done.


oh really? i have no idea about these diesels so not to sure all my experience is with domestic medium duty diesels. been wanting a car for quite some time but after looking into jetta diesels decided agaisnt it for the lack of fun factor and the 335d seems to be the anwser im looking for but there is absolutely no aftermarket here for them


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't have it bookmarked but maybe someone else does and can post it up for you. As far as euro exhausts go, I briefly looked into what those cost just buying over there and ignoring shipping. They seemed quite pricey to me, I'd think something stateside could be made for less but definitely no more. Greatly depends on your material selections of course.


----------

